
Tar - joshfraser
http://xkcd.com/1168/
======
splawn
but isn't "xzvf" as easy to remember as "xkcd"? =P

~~~
dimitar
Extract zip verbosely from file? The order is important and not very intuitive
in most languages :-)

------
speeder
I wonder:

Why this was never improved?

Also, good to know I am not the only guy that never manages to type this
correctly.

~~~
pseut
What would be an improvement? I type tar from the command line so infrequently
that I don't think anything would be particularly easy to remember. Spending
the 5 minutes to get it right in a script isn't a big deal.

    
    
        tar --help
    

is surprisingly nice.

~~~
saurik
One improvement would be to have it autodetect the compression type, so you
don't have to remember -z, -Z, -J, or the other one I always forget.

However, and here is where I feel the premise of this comic is dissappointing:
tar now does this. I mean, maybe he's on a Mac, and thereby his command line
tools probably lose more functionality over time than they gain (such as when
they switched from GNU grep to BSD grep recently, as part of their ongoing
Great GPL Purge), but as a user of GNU tar I was pleasantly surprised when
they made this change.

------
joshfraser
so true

